# Where to sell a used bow?



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

Where do you believe is the best place to sell a used bow?

EBay?
AT?


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

AT. Save 10% on your profit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

AT. No comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

100% AT love the classifieds here. Lets regular people buy and try and aell if they dont like an item


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I only use AT. Trust the transaction more and buyers generally know what they are doing here. It has worked well for me in the past so I'll just stick with it.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

illmakeufamous said:


> AT. Save 10% on your profit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And sell it for 30% cheaper too. Everybody on here wants a steal.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Two years ago, I found a bow on eBay that looked good for my wife. I asked for a picture of the sticker. It looked good. I got the bow. It arrived and it was IMMEDIATELY apparent to me that the cam had been changed and not only was the DL way too short but as a result, the #-age was off, too. I was going to return it but it did fit my smaller-then son, so we kept it as the price was acceptable and it was a good bow for him. My wife took his old Hoyt Ignite and everyone was reasonably happy. But the fact is, the bow was NOT as described and the owner was clueless.

My son grew and a month ago I started looking for a new used bow for him- had to be 40-50# and 26-28" DL which is kind of a hard find. I found about 10 candidates on eBay, the vast majority of which had no, or inaccurate, information on draw length or poundage but I was guessing they might be correct. I sent questions to all of those people. I got back 3 responses, 2 of which told me that the people had no clue what they were talking about (one guy quoted the Hoyt catalog and according to him, his Charger went from 30-80# DW and 24-30" DL. Oooookkkaayyyyy). Almost NONE of the photos show the good side of the cam- the side with all the numbers on it which will tell me a lot of good information. I asked one seller for a picture of the sticker on the limb with the information it. I got back something that was postage-stamp sized and totally unreadable. Etc. The majority of people never answered my simple questions. 

Meanwhile, I found an appropriate bow on AT. I asked a question. I got a great and clearly knowledgeable answer, quickly. I asked another question, got another great answer, quickly. We discussed arrows. Etc. I bought that one. It arrived and it's perfect.

eBay sucks. AT, well.... doesn't quite rule.... but is WAY better. IMHEO


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Last 2 I bought here for 800, played with them for a while then sold on ebay for 1200. High bidder > low baller. They can take their 10% all day


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd like to say AT but I had a real nice target bow, for a good price on here for quite a while and only got a few bites and a lowball offer.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

AT is without a doubt the best place to buy a bow. I think Ebay would be the best place to sell a bow because the general population is not as educated as the average AT'er and you can find people willing to pay higher prices.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

AT, for sure.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

eBay is not always the best place to sell. I had a Hoyt Ultratec with brand new Vapor Trail strings (and the receipt to prove it) and it sold on eBay for $125. By the time I paid 10% eBay fees and 3% Paypal fees, I didn't even pay for the strings and was sorry I sold it. Should've set a reserve but... that costs more $$$.


----------



## a-rod14 (Aug 29, 2016)

AT is a great option but try Craigslist as well! Got a brand new Hoyt Nitrum Turbo with QAD HDX ultra rest for 700 dollars! Just have to be patient for the right deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

500 fps said:


> AT is without a doubt the best place to buy a bow. I think Ebay would be the best place to sell a bow because the general population is not as educated as the average AT'er and you can find people willing to pay higher prices.


Great answer. Bargains can be found for the buyer on AT, higher resell prices are generally found on ebay.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

eBay will give you more exposure but the fees are crazy.
I usually offer up on AT first. Then if nobody is interested I take it to eBay.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunch5150 (May 18, 2017)

Ebay costs too dang much..


----------



## dugly (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd definitely prefer to BUY a bow here on AT. I've sold many recurve & longbows on stickbow, tradgang, and many on ebay. In my experience as a seller, I'll get more than the cost of the commission ebay charges in the sale price if I sell on ebay.


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Buy on AT and Sell on Ebay


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Omega said:


> Great answer. Bargains can be found for the buyer on AT, higher resell prices are generally found on ebay.


I would agree with this except that you will pay 11.5% of your final sale price to EBay and PayPal for any "sporting good" item you sell.


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

AT..... why not pass it on to a brother. I guess if I sold a bow, it would give me a sense at least its In good hands. Not to mention I might get to read a post about its next accomplishment.


----------



## Jacobmconklin (May 23, 2017)

AT for sure


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

I see great bows sit on AT. Probably a great place to buy more than sell!? Thanks all for comments and feedback.


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

500 fps said:


> AT is without a doubt the best place to buy a bow. I think Ebay would be the best place to sell a bow because the general population is not as educated as the average AT'er and you can find people willing to pay higher prices.


Good point.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

At 1st then no luck evil bay


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

Robert43 said:


> At 1st then no luck evil bay


Good call.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Really depends. Normally can get more on ebay, but do you get enough to offset the fees is the question.
You'll get 1000x over the exposure there.
If you're buying, AT. Because sellers have to give them away here in order to move them.
Everyone plays the tagged for later game, instead of just "subscribing" to the thread...


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

If your bow is 2 years old or older, ebay. AT'ers won't hardly look at anything over a year old.


----------



## dugly (Dec 31, 2014)

A good thing about AT is that you can trade. Sometimes will do better trading than selling.


----------



## 10thumbs (Apr 30, 2017)

AT save some money.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

500 fps said:


> AT is without a doubt the best place to buy a bow. I think Ebay would be the best place to sell a bow because the general population is not as educated as the average AT'er and you can find people willing to pay higher prices.


this^^^^


----------



## Khal_Hasselhoff (May 25, 2017)

More likely to sell on AT but may get some newbies on ebay who may give you a better price


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

It depends on the bow. Most of the time, I go with eBay.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are a buyer and have patience, you can get a great deal both places. 
If you are a seller, your used bow is only worth what somebody is willing to give you for it. 
The market is saturated with used bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

Archery talk to buy one, ebay to sell one. You can usually get more than enough more for them on eBay to cover any fees they have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FandHUSA (May 28, 2017)

Craigs list if you don't mind meeting some one, ebay auction and you will generally get the best price but they do charge at least 10%


----------



## HOYTspy30 (Apr 20, 2013)

Whats the best way to ship if you sell your bow?


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

HOYTspy30 said:


> Whats the best way to ship if you sell your bow?


This is a really old thread, fyi. Do a quick search on "shipping a bow", there are quite a few threads on that. I use USPS FWIW.


----------



## SalC (Nov 13, 2017)

I always find USPS rates to be way more reasonable than UPS or FedEX.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

If not selling a flagship bow gonna be hard get rid of on at I can't barley ever sell a bow on here anymore so my last one on a archery for sale group on Facebook


----------



## Jryan734 (Mar 2, 2019)

I have recently been introduced here to AT and would prefer buying through here as opposed to eBay!


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

I try to sell local, have never sold or bought on AT, just don't like shipping bows.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Sell?.....eBay, hands down. But take lots of photos just in case someone tries to use you as their personal warranty department and swap their cracked limbs or bent cams and send yours back with the bad parts for a refund. 

Buy? Both. And you have to be careful dealing in BOTH places. I have had to return bows that were NOT AS DESCRIBED to sellers from both venues. Seller FEEDBACK may be a little more accurate on eBay since eBay did away with RETALIATORY Feedback from sellers and buyers that have a Negative experience are more likely to leave deserved negative feedback for bad sellers. Here on AT, I've dealt with a couple of sellers with 100% positive feedback that were nothing like their feedback would suggest and some that deserved negative feedback. Some here will just about dare you to leave them negative, knowing you won't jeopardize your positive feedback for their retaliatory feedback. 

A while back, there was even a case here on AT where a guy left a seller negative feedback for stealing his bow and the scamming seller left retaliatory negative feedback for that buyer. A Moderator removed the negative feedback on scammers feedback page and left the retaliatory negative feedback left by the scammer on the scammed buyer/trader's feedback page. I think after a long hassle, the member that got scammed finally got the negative feedback removed and eventually, the scammer was banned AFTER he scammed more buyers.

Also, consider that eBay has a GUARANTEE that you will get a refund even if the seller does not accept returns. Either place, only pay with PayPal Merchandise & Services and NEVER with Friends and Family method.


----------



## geauxbow (Feb 22, 2019)

Much rather sell on places like AT


----------



## BChess714 (Nov 19, 2020)

illmakeufamous said:


> AT. Save 10% on your profit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





XForce Girl said:


> eBay will give you more exposure but the fees are crazy.
> I usually offer up on AT first. Then if nobody is interested I take it to eBay.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Can someone please explain to me what AT is?


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

BChess714 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what AT is?


You're on AT... ArcheryTalk.


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

BChess714 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what AT is?


This site AT = *A*rchery *T*alk.


----------



## BChess714 (Nov 19, 2020)

RevBelleville said:


> This site AT = *A*rchery *T*alk.


Oh lord. I didnt even think about that😅 thats not embarrassing at all. Haha. Thank you.


----------



## Stephen1948 (Feb 21, 2019)

jsurvant said:


> Where do you believe is the best place to sell a used bow?
> 
> EBay?
> AT?


 AT ? You have to have 20 posts before you can use it !!!!!


----------



## Tradrotis (Feb 28, 2021)

You never know what you'll get with eBay...buy their buyer protection is pretty good at least


----------



## Nolan15 (Apr 10, 2021)

AT


----------



## TXDiver (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a recurve I want to sell. I looked into Ebay after seeing that I need 20 posts before I can list an item on AT. I didn’t list with Ebay because I wanted to set a reserve and Ebay wanted a $22 reserve fee whether I was able to get my reserve price or not.


----------



## Jaredv (11 mo ago)

jsurvant said:


> Where do you believe is the best place to sell a used bow?
> 
> EBay?
> AT?


At seems pretty good!


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

AT, Ebay, Pawnshop, Garage sale. In that order to maximize your return


----------

